# going to be in Anaheim/Costa Mesa



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey all you SoCal/O.C. guys

I have finally received confirmation that I will be in your neck of the woods on Oct. 17th-19th for a convention. I know my time is going to be limited by meetings and meals with customers but I would like to squeeze in a herf if possible.

Let me know if anyone is interested.
@LGHT aren't you from that area?


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Im down any idea what your schedule looks like?


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

irie said:


> Im down any idea what your schedule looks like?


Crazy to say the least. My guess is it would be either after dinner or maybe midday. I won't know until next week how our meeting schedule looks like


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

keep me posted, there are quite a few good shops we can swing by all within 20ish minutes of anaheim.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a little on the south side of OC, but it's not that far at all. I could possible meet up on the 18th, but will be at the chargers game on the 19th and working the 17th. Keep me posted would love to hang out and smoke a couple.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I am sure it is a long shot for an actual herf. considering I have 29 meetings or at least 29 people I am trying to meet up with that weekend. but I will be staying at the Westin South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa. Are there any stupid smoking in public laws down there or do you think we could herf out by the pool or something?


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

AuTechCoM said:


> I am sure it is a long shot for an actual herf. considering I have 29 meetings or at least 29 people I am trying to meet up with that weekend. but I will be staying at the Westin South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa. Are there any stupid smoking in public laws down there or do you think we could herf out by the pool or something?


I wouldn't bother trying to smoke at the Westin, it's a nice place, but nothing in that area is really "cigar friendly" and I have been asked to put out my cigar their in the past before moving back to OC. I would be surprised to find out they didn't just ban cigar smoking altogether like a lot of hotels have.

Luckily if you walk north on Bristol about a half block and make a left (west) another half block will get you to Mortons which is a place I frequent often to have an after work cigar. They just upgraded their patio and added a nice new TV and almost always have some type of game on. Their happy hour specials are pretty good and they sell cigars at the bar as well.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> I wouldn't bother trying to smoke at the Westin, it's a nice place, but nothing in that area is really "cigar friendly" and I have been asked to put out my cigar their in the past before moving back to OC. I would be surprised to find out they didn't just ban cigar smoking altogether like a lot of hotels have.
> 
> Luckily if you walk north on Bristol about a half block and make a left (west) another half block will get you to Mortons which is a place I frequent often to have an after work cigar. They just upgraded their patio and added a nice new TV and almost always have some type of game on. Their happy hour specials are pretty good and they sell cigars at the bar as well.


Sounds like a great place to meet up. Let me hammer out a good time. What is a better time for you? Afternoon or evening? My guess is that I will have a dinner meeting all 3 days but I will have to see what's on the itinerary


----------



## redlotus11 (Aug 19, 2014)

I love in the OC area myself. If anyone is up for a smoke let me know!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I will be staying at the Westin in Costa Mesa but most of my time will most likely be in Anaheim around the convention center so anyone who is down to play roulette on trying to meet up is welcome. the place @LGHT mentioned sounds like a good place, but I am down for anywhere we can have a drink and herf.


----------



## redlotus11 (Aug 19, 2014)

I meant to say I live in the OC area, Newport coast. There is a place called Maxamar. That's probably the closest place for a cigar.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah Maxamar has an awesome humidor, I am a big fan of Tobacco Barn in Lake forest as well.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Maximar is the place I frequent the most and they have a great selection. If you want to herf at a cigar lounge that would be my first and probably only suggestion. However the strips are Morton's are pretty good and I enjoy sitting outside on the patio opposed to inside, but that's just my preference. I open to either.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> Maximar is the place I frequent the most and they have a great selection. If you want to herf at a cigar lounge that would be my first and probably only suggestion. However the strips are Morton's are pretty good and I enjoy sitting outside on the patio opposed to inside, but that's just my preference. I open to either.


Well Saturday night just got booked. I just found out that I have a 9 p.m. "Meeting" with some customers. I think Morton's sounds like the best place so far since I will be bringing my Herf-a-dor fully stocked. Let me talk to my co-worker today and I will find out what else we have on the list of


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

I tell you getting my office to hammer out a schedule is like pulling the teeth from a very indecisive mountain lion... so far I have Saturday afternoon and all of sunday free but that could change at a moments notice and I know Sunday doesn't work for some of you guys


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep me posted if you are going to be at Maxamars


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I am getting ready to head down tomorrow. I will try to let everyone know what ends up happening on Saturday. I am thinking maybe an afternoon herf is the best option at this point


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Lemme know man I would love to come hang out with you guys and put some faces to usernames. I can probably pull off saturday night and possibly sunday at this point.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

I may be able to do Sat afternoon if it's a little later.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

alright guys I know its late, but I am finally free to enjoy a cigar if anyone is interested

*****edit***** @LGHT @irie @Cigar Man Andy @redlotus11


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Alright my work day is starting to come to an end. Who is up for a herf


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

wish I could have made it, but had a few things to do. Still interested in a herf, but it would probably be best to schedule something so I can plan ahead of time.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

This was doomed from the get-go. There were just so many unknowns involved on my part. but now that I know better about how this convention works I will have a better Idea of how I could schedule a Herf next time it is in Anaheim... unfortunately that will be in about 4 years.

However as my harvest season is coming to a close I am thinking about trying to set up a So/Cen Cal herf

I had brought both of my herf-a-dors filled up with the intent to smoke a good portion of them but unfortunately finding a nice area that allowed smoking proved to be harder than I thought.
@LGHT I did make it to Morton's for Dinner with some clients but because my boss hates smoking so much I wasn't willing to hear all the crap he would have given me for smoking.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Glad you made it out to Morton's not sure if there was anyone herfing on the patio, but either way it's still a nice spot for a good steak.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> Glad you made it out to Morton's not sure if there was anyone herfing on the patio, but either way it's still a nice spot for a good steak.


oh man the Oysters Rockefeller were to die for and the 12oz Filet with the Béarnaise sauce was out of this world. I never made it out to the patio though. next time I am down there I am going to have to take my wife there.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I wished I would have looked at this thread earlier. Just recently moved to the Anaheim area. Although I was busy on Friday night and all day Saturday, I was free on Sunday. I am a member at 888 in Fullerton, and while their cigars and selection (and prices) have gone south and I no longer buy anything there, it is a great place to go in the back and enjoy a drink (or 2 or 3) and watch the games while puffing away. One of the few places I know of locally where you can drink and smoke inside.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

Next time man, I ended up at a double Birthday saturday night. Glad you enjoyed your steak


----------

